# Also Photoshop.



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi umm i posted in the other photo shop, So if it would be cool with you could you get the pic of my horse from there (they're a few). That would be great thanks, you can do what you want to it. that pic of Mr O'Malley looks GREAT!


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

brookelovesparelli said:


> Hi umm i posted in the other photo shop, So if it would be cool with you could you get the pic of my horse from there (they're a few). That would be great thanks, you can do what you want to it. that pic of Mr O'Malley looks GREAT!



Hi, I would love to. But I'm affraid the outcome won't be that good, as i've noticed the _ponyExpress photography _is marked into the middle of the photos_. _Are you sure you want me to do those pictures? It would be great if you had some without any marks on. 
And thanks.

~MA01


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Could you do one for me?
Could you make rowdy like parking out, or running in a feild of flowers , if not then you could just play around, with it.


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> Could you do one for me?
> Could you make rowdy like parking out, or running in a feild of flowers , if not then you could just play around, with it.


Here it is. Your horse is _standing_ in the field though. I couldn't make you're picture run hehe  Hope you like it.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I love that field of flower effect! Could you do these shots with him in it? Thanks in advance!
Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Me and Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Actually, I might have a few more if you are interested or just bored


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

umm their the only ones i got atm but this is one where I've blurred it out lol


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> I love that field of flower effect! Could you do these shots with him in it? Thanks in advance!
> Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Me and Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Alright, here it is.  I assumed you ment the same flower field, please tell me if not. Hope you like it.


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

brookelovesparelli said:


> View attachment 8723
> umm their the only ones i got atm but this is one where I've blurred it out lol



Great.  Here you go.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

WOW thanks sooo much


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

brookelovesparelli said:


> WOW thanks sooo much


You're welcome. 

~MA01


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

MA01 said:


> Alright, here it is.  I assumed you ment the same flower field, please tell me if not. Hope you like it.
> 
> View attachment 8724


Holy grape tomatoes! I LOVE it! You are soooo good! Thanks you so much


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I REALLY appreciate what you made for me <3 I'm thinking about making it my siggy in another forum because the forum's pics here are too small to see anything 
Buuuuttt...If you are bored I have more
On the beach: Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
This one I don't really care. Surprise me
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3687594566/

--Thanks


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> Holy grape tomatoes! I LOVE it! You are soooo good! Thanks you so much


hehe no problem, I'm glad you like it.  Sure i can do those too. Is it okay if i use other pictures of Sunny from Flickr too? Because the second picture will be slightly difficult to edit :wink: 

~MA01


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ No prob. Surprise me


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

OH SOOOOO COOL!!!! can you do this one and put he name on it (Encahtable Imprimis) and can you do one with my kitten in it. she is the grey and white her name is Yukiko. THANKS


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Cute cat.


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> ^^ No prob. Surprise me


Well, here it is. I'm not that satisfied with it to be honest. You can have it if you want. :lol:


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> OH SOOOOO COOL!!!! can you do this one and put he name on it (Encahtable Imprimis) and can you do one with my kitten in it. she is the grey and white her name is Yukiko. THANKS



Here you go. 









~MA01


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I like it! Can you do anything on the beach? I love the mysterious cloud effect! If you can do anything with the jumping pony that'd be cool, but it's ok if you can't. You can do ANYTHING with just the head shot--I love that pic  I'll put more pics on Flickr, if you want to play around with them. I <3 your work


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> I like it! Can you do anything on the beach? I love the mysterious cloud effect! If you can do anything with the jumping pony that'd be cool, but it's ok if you can't. You can do ANYTHING with just the head shot--I love that pic  I'll put more pics on Flickr, if you want to play around with them. I <3 your work


Aww Thanks.  So yeah, I tried both:

The jumping pony, and it turned out it wasn't that hard after all.  (I hope i got the name right)








The head of Sunny. I tried out the same kind of idea as on the first horse picture I did.








~MA01


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

OOOHHH I LOVE IT thank you


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> OOOHHH I LOVE IT thank you


You're welcome. 

~MA01


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

can you do one with my kitten and her brother? They almost look like twins  the Girl is Yukiko (she has the white face) and the male is Yoichi (he has a grey face)


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I LOVE them! Thanks! Feel free to experiment!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

BTW: Is Photoshop free? How can you get it?


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> BTW: Is Photoshop free? How can you get it?


No Photoshop isn't free.  I use Photoshop 4 which is the newest. You can buy it somewhere on the net I suppose, but also in the stores. A friend got it for me btw, so these are my suggestions.
I think you can get a trial of it though, for free.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh, ok. Bummer. I've been using Picnik but they will only let you use certain things and you have to pay to do more 
If you're bored: Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
He he, lol:]
What other scenes do you have?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oooo i love it, thanks you soooo much!!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You are very talented! I replied in your other post:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/making-photoshops-30324/page3/#post342447

Direct link to my post


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> Oh, ok. Bummer. I've been using Picnik but they will only let you use certain things and you have to pay to do more
> If you're bored: Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> He he, lol:]
> What other scenes do you have?


I don't have any particularly, I find them on the net. 
oh and great picture


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> You are very talented! I replied in your other post:
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/making-photoshops-30324/page3/#post342447
> 
> Direct link to my post


 Thanks! And sorry I didn't realize that it was for me, as it actually wasn't my thread xD Any theme or something particular you want in/on your picture?


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> can you do one with my kitten and her brother? They almost look like twins  the Girl is Yukiko (she has the white face) and the male is Yoichi (he has a grey face)


Hmm Well, Don't know If i like the outcome of this haha. But here you go.









I can make another one later if you like, This one definitely wasn't a success. 
~MA01


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MA01 said:


> Thanks! And sorry I didn't realize that it was for me, as it actually wasn't my thread xD Any theme or something particular you want in/on your picture?


A forest or beach (stormy weather) would be awesome!! Oops, sorry that wasn't your thread... I was tired the other day


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!!! thank you SO much.


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> A forest or beach (stormy weather) would be awesome!! Oops, sorry that wasn't your thread... I was tired the other day



Oh sounds interesting  What is the name of the horse? If you want that on. And no problem 

~MA01


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MA01 said:


> Oh sounds interesting  What is the name of the horse? If you want that on. And no problem
> 
> ~MA01


If you'd like to add text:

Showname: Copper & Chrome
Barn name: Denny

Thank you! Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> If you'd like to add text:
> 
> Showname: Copper & Chrome
> Barn name: Denny
> ...


I wasn't quite sure what kind of storm you wanted, so I tried two ways. 

The more _spooky_ way :lol:








The brighter way








~MA01


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow I double posted.. Arg


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> I LOVE IT!!!! thank you SO much.


You're welcome. 

~MA01


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow!! Too cool! Thank you! Will respond more when I get home!


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Wow!! Too cool! Thank you! Will respond more when I get home!



Thanks, No problem. 

~MA01


----------

